# Funnel for Barista Pro



## Sharlstonowl

I've just bought a standard sloping funnel for my barista pro, it fits in the portafilter okay but doesn't fit in the grind cradle, can anyone recommend one that fits and works well?


----------



## alex13p

I'm also in need of one of these.. coffee spilling everywhere on a grind. ?‍♂


----------



## Saltydog

Try a yogurt pot cut and modify to suit ?


----------



## GerryM

I've reduced the mess significantly by grinding in to a small milk jug, I can then stir out any clumps, using my trusty unwound paper clip, before pouring in to the portafilter (which I do over a plastic takeaway tray to catch any overspill).

It's simple to manually press the grinder switch before putting the container below the chute to catch the grinds as there is a delay from pressing the switch to grinds appearing.

My experience is the 54mm portafilter makes dosing at 18g very messy, even impossible, if you're grinding straight in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norvin

There seems to be lots of funnels on aliexpress like this;

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33058702024.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.70b951f1otn8ox

Would that not fit? I don't have a sage so may have misunderstood the problem.


----------



## alex13p

Saltydog said:


> Try a yogurt pot cut and modify to suit ?


 Yeah the problem with lots of these solutions is that I don't want a piece of yogurt pot or an old milk carton sat next to my shiny new coffee machine. I just want a nice metal funnel that fits properly and works well


----------



## ashcroc

alex13p said:


> Yeah the problem with lots of these solutions is that I don't want a piece of yogurt pot or an old milk carton sat next to my shiny new coffee machine. I just want a nice metal funnel that fits properly and works well


Have you considered getting one specially made? There are a few peeps with lathes on the forum who may take on a commission.


----------



## THR_Crema

This is the setup I've adopted. Grind into a rhino ware cup and then this allows ,e to give the grinds a shake before pouring into the funnel & portafilter.

Would this be useful to you? @Sharlstonowl @alex13p

View attachment 34196
View attachment 34197


----------



## alex13p

THR_Crema said:


> This is the setup I've adopted. Grind into a rhino ware cup and then this allows ,e to give the grinds a shake before pouring into the funnel & portafilter.
> 
> Would this be useful to you? @Sharlstonowl @alex13p
> 
> View attachment 34196
> View attachment 34197


 Ah that's a neater solution for sure, although I'm still having trouble getting over not using the machine in its intended way :classic_laugh:

I think till I find a funnel that fits whilst dosing straight into the cup, this might have to be the way.

Neat scales by the way, where did you get them?


----------



## THR_Crema

alex13p said:


> Ah that's a neater solution for sure, although I'm still having trouble getting over not using the machine in its intended way :classic_laugh:
> 
> I think till I find a funnel that fits whilst dosing straight into the cup, this might have to be the way.
> 
> Neat scales by the way, where did you get them?


 Thanks. I've been trying to find a solution but haven't found anything yet - a bespoke handmade solution maybe the answer.

The scales are simply amazing and helped transform my extraction. They are the Acaia Lunar scales - quite a few UK coffee places selling them online now. I shopped around but mainly sit at the same price.


----------



## alex13p

£250 for some scales!?

I'm definitely not at that level yet, that's nearly half the price of my whole coffee machine! Madness...

I'll try find something more aimed at beginners for now ?


----------



## Sharlstonowl

THR_Crema said:


> This is the setup I've adopted. Grind into a rhino ware cup and then this allows ,e to give the grinds a shake before pouring into the funnel & portafilter.
> 
> Would this be useful to you? @Sharlstonowl @alex13p
> 
> View attachment 34196
> View attachment 34197


 I agree with Alex that this is a neat solution but It does add an extra step into the process. Surely there is a gap in the market for anyone who can engineer a type of funnel for the express and pro and any other of the Sage line up that has the same grinder?


----------



## ashcroc

Sharlstonowl said:


> I agree with Alex that this is a neat solution but It does add an extra step into the process. Surely there is a gap in the market for anyone who can engineer a type of funnel for the express and pro and any other of the Sage line up that has the same grinder?


Maybe ask @Nicknak if he can make you something to suit? Think he works in metal as well as wood.


----------



## THR_Crema

Sharlstonowl said:


> I agree with Alex that this is a neat solution but It does add an extra step into the process. Surely there is a gap in the market for anyone who can engineer a type of funnel for the express and pro and any other of the Sage line up that has the same grinder?


 Thank you. I'd love a neater solution that fits on top while you grind and I was looking again this afternoon at how best to achieve one.

I might upgrade my cup to one that fits in the holder and can activate the button.

Sadly I think it's out of my skill level and can't find anything pre existing on the internet.


----------



## Bezzy

Thought I was going mad after making loads of mess during the grind! A nice funnel would be good!


----------



## TomOchoa84

THR_Crema said:


> This is the setup I've adopted. Grind into a rhino ware cup and then this allows ,e to give the grinds a shake before pouring into the funnel & portafilter.
> 
> Would this be useful to you? @Sharlstonowl @alex13p
> 
> View attachment 34196
> View attachment 34197


 Hi, where did you get the funnel please ?


----------



## Border_all

Have a look at these on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/53mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SLYCCRR/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=53mm+coffee+funnel&qid=1577738896&s=drugstore&sr=8-1


----------



## THR_Crema

TomOchoa84 said:


> Hi, where did you get the funnel please ?


 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F273873965385

Think it was from here - it was in my 'watch list' on eBay. Fits very nicely in the basket.


----------



## TomOchoa84

Thanks v much


----------



## alex13p

Found a 3D print project on the internet for a funnel for the sage portafilter. Got a friend to print one off and it works great! Fits over the prongs and sits on top, rather than the funnel going into the basket, meaning you can tamp with the funnel still on top.

Only downside is it doesn't fit on the portafilter in the grinder holder, so you have to grind into a pot (I use an espresso cup now) and the pour into the funnel/portafilter. Upside I've found to this though is you can use a toothpick in the espresso cup to break up any clumps that have formed before pouring into basket.

It's definitely helped with getting a more consistent, evenly pulled coffee.


----------



## General-S-1

Looks good, have you got a link for the print? I have a dosing ring but it fits inside the pf. Thanks


----------



## ajohn

There isn't much space for a funnel on BE style machines. Some one would need to measure the gap when the portafilter is in the cradle. Something like these could be use

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Aluminum-Cafe-Coffee-Dosing-Ring-Funnel-for-Portafilters-Espresso-Silver/312691814513?hash=item48cde27071:g:2MwAAOSwbVtck3lx

Those protrude by about 14mm but not sure if 53mm ones are available and may be too big. There is as far as I am concerned a fictitious bleat that funnels that fit into the filter basket cause edge channelling. I used one of the above daily for over 12months and it didn't for me. I did get edge channelling at times when I first started using an espresso machine and am not entirely sure why it stopped. Probably got used to preparing the grinds consistently and *also didn't overload the basket* to much and always used a sensible tamping pressure. 10kg is about as low as can be realistically used. I settled on 15 eventually via a calibrated tamper. The shift to those was when I started using timed shots rather than volumetric on the BE. Same with the use of a 2 slope levelling tool. Problem with grinds is that anything done to them can change the shot so it's best if some one can find some method of doing it very consistently. For instant if I had a nice central heap of grinds I'd just use the levelling tool to part tamp. Several kg of beans were brewed like that with timed shots and very consistent results. If suitable that's what I would do on a BE now. The heap needs to be fairly central. It was on the BE for me.

Doesn't seem to be any conversations about clumps on here lately. I follow what used to be said. Static clumps don't matter. Easily detected as they tend to break up if the portafilter is tapped etc. The other type are more tricky. If too firm they can cause problems more so with lighter tamping pressures. People of late just see clumps and stir the grinds up. The only way they can find out if this is worth while is a number of shots with a stir and without. If say some one makes 2 drinks a day a week plus each way might show if one way offers an advantage over another. It depends how consistent people are in the first place. Bottomless portafilters are an excellent way of showing some aspects of that. If the BE is being used correctly it will mask changes in this area. Shot time will vary and not by that much. I used to get odd ones that took 5sec longer.  I'd guess those where when my tamp really was dead level. The levelling tool can help with that.

Also found these shots of the grinds that came out interesting. Pass initially but both of my Sage grinders produced fluffy grinds with the beans I used. A few grinds spilled out onto the drip tray using the BE grinder. I was using it in auto timed mode and not holding it in for the manual grind. Also did the same on the SGP when weighing beans in which is what I usually did with that. I'd also set the BE like that if I weighed in on it. Down to certain things I did to it the BE grinder failed and was replaced 1 week before the warrantee was up. The engineer initially wanted to adjust the outer burr but that wouldn't have fixed the problem so fitted a new grinder. They carry their own beans with them so he ground some of them. Clumpy but not that bad. He said that's about right for a new grinder. Others do improve with use in this respect. He left the old one so that I could find out what was actually wrong with it so took the old burrs out of that and fitted those . Clumps, not bad ones as they weren't with the new burrs. So it seems use may also have something to do with it. Not sure, have to wait until I start using the BE again. I do know that cleaning them out messes things up. He also took some care calibrating the new grinder when he fitted it. When I checked my way, mentioned in a post it was exactly as it should be. Burrs just about rubbing on finest setting and clear if opened up 2 settings and then closed by one. It's not the only grinder around that needs a similar approach when adjusting coarser by small amounts - Mazzer for instance.

He also said do you know that grinders should always be running when they are adjusted. I did so only went finer by one setting without it running. Much the same as other grinders - rather small adjustment finer ok - lots watch out. This isn't what caused the grinder to fail.

John

-


----------



## alex13p

General-S-1 said:


> Looks good, have you got a link for the print? I have a dosing ring but it fits inside the pf. Thanks


 https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3382488

If you search the site for Breville, there are other projects that people have made for our machines.

https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=Breville&dwh=955e15e8d04c934


----------



## General-S-1

Thanks, thats great. Now to convince my friend to fire up his 3d printer. ?


----------



## Stevebee

https://www.amazon.co.uk/53mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SLYCCRR/ref=asc_df_B07SLYCCRR/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=255739290604&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14320148635734666767&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045939&hvtargid=pla-844579464237&psc=1

This is a 53mm aluminium dosing ring and less than £8 which fits the portafilter. However, like all other solutions, including the 3D one, won't fit with the portafilter when grinding. Would need to grind into a container then transfer using the ring separately.


----------



## TomHughes

Stevebee said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/53mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SLYCCRR/ref=asc_df_B07SLYCCRR/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=255739290604&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14320148635734666767&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045939&hvtargid=pla-844579464237&psc=1
> 
> This is a 53mm aluminium dosing ring and less than £8 which fits the portafilter. However, like all other solutions, including the 3D one, won't fit with the portafilter when grinding. Would need to grind into a container then transfer using the ring separately.


 I have this one. really nice. I have a pot I grind into then transfer, which is also good for helping to break up clumps too. I do find I have to knock and level a bit to reduce side channelling though.

On the side of levelling has anyone tried these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Distributor-Leveler-53mm-58mm-Powder-Press-for-Espresso-Grounds-Tool/193217834608?hash=item2cfcae2e70:m:mZsARZPSVPIjMHj4O5_QfxQ

Only 53mm levelling tool I can find as the motto is out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Myles

I use a milk jug and our into the pf from that. At standard settings double dose for 13 seconds I get 20g of coffee.


----------



## Myles

I use a milk jug and our into the pf from that. That said, at standard settings double dose for 13 seconds I get 20g of coffee.


----------



## 24774

TomHughes said:


> I have this one. really nice. I have a pot I grind into then transfer, which is also good for helping to break up clumps too. I do find I have to knock and level a bit to reduce side channelling though.
> 
> On the side of levelling has anyone tried these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Distributor-Leveler-53mm-58mm-Powder-Press-for-Espresso-Grounds-Tool/193217834608?hash=item2cfcae2e70:m:mZsARZPSVPIjMHj4O5_QfxQ
> 
> Only 53mm levelling tool I can find as the motto is out of stock everywhere.


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motta-Kaffeepulver-Verteiler-Coffee-Leveling-Tool-58-mm/283745522223?epid=17005859710&hash=item42108d122f:g0QAAOSwd1deOdCN

I got mine here a week ago. Took 2 days to arrive, very good service. It's expensive though (BB do them for £33) and it's gone up €1.50 since last week. Offer €30 like I did and they might except. With postage that's £32. Don't just pay the asking, make an offer.


----------



## -Mac

Not elegant, but an Arla Skyr yoghurt pot can easily be cut down to the right size for dosing (after grinding into another vessel). Makes like much easier.


----------



## alex13p

CocoLoco said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motta-Kaffeepulver-Verteiler-Coffee-Leveling-Tool-58-mm/283745522223?epid=17005859710&hash=item42108d122f:g0QAAOSwd1deOdCN
> 
> I got mine here a week ago. Took 2 days to arrive, very good service. It's expensive though (BB do them for £33) and it's gone up €1.50 since last week. Offer €30 like I did and they might except. With postage that's £32. Don't just pay the asking, make an offer.


 You're linking to the wrong one for 54mm baskets.

This is the one you want - Motta 53mm Leveling Tool - eBay


----------



## 24774

alex13p said:


> You're linking to the wrong one for 54mm baskets.
> 
> This is the one you want - Motta 53mm Leveling Tool - eBay


 Sorry, you are correct. The one you linked is the one you want. That's what I have. It's the same price as I got it, I offered €30.00 and they accepted.


----------



## Myles

THR_Crema said:


> Thanks. I've been trying to find a solution but haven't found anything yet - a bespoke handmade solution maybe the answer.
> 
> The scales are simply amazing and helped transform my extraction. They are the Acaia Lunar scales - quite a few UK coffee places selling them online now. I shopped around but mainly sit at the same price.


 Can get scales for less than £20 that do the same job. Unless I'm missing something about the Acaia Lunar?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Myles said:


> Can get scales for less than £20 that do the same job. Unless I'm missing something about the Acaia Lunar?


You can buy a Ford Ka, which, in theory, does the same job as a Mercedes E class. A Gaggia Classic in theory does the same job as an ECM Synchronika. An Eureka Mignon in theory does the same job as a Mythos.

The scales I've got cost me a fiver, they do the trick. It's all about the quality of the components, the precision, the response time and the bells and whistles.


----------



## iambudge_

New to this forum, however I think I have found something that will solve all our issues (if it was available in the UK).

Maybe someone on this forum could make something similar to this...

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/782753716/brevillesage-barista-54mm-3d-printed?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-1


----------



## -Mac

Make your own from a cut-out Skyr yogurt pot.


----------



## Coffeenoobster

iambudge_ said:


> New to this forum, however I think I have found something that will solve all our issues (if it was available in the UK).
> 
> Maybe someone on this forum could make something similar to this...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/782753716/brevillesage-barista-54mm-3d-printed?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-1
> 
> 
> View attachment 39425


 Was anyone able to make this after all?


----------



## Bladevane

Without reading every reply in detail let me add my input. I have 2 Sage Smart Grinder Pro machines which grind well but spill coffee over the brim of the portafilter so made this partial funnel which does the job brilliantly but does not impede automatic switch on of the grinder.


----------



## dutchy101

I have a Smart Grinder Pro, but no longer use the funnel I bought. I pause the grind about 3/4 of the way through and tap the portafilter on the table a couple of times. Return to the cradle in the grinder and unpause. Works really well. The funnel I have doesn't fit with the cradle on the grinder.

One slight annoyance is that the timer sometimes and randomly resets when I press the button to restart. Does anyone else have this issue with the SGP?


----------



## Slim5hady

Bladevane said:


> Without reading every reply in detail let me add my input. I have 2 Sage Smart Grinder Pro machines which grind well but spill coffee over the brim of the portafilter so made this partial funnel which does the job brilliantly but does not impede automatic switch on of the grinder.
> 
> View attachment 45217


 Brilliant - I'm guessing this would work fine in the Barista Express too? If so, would you be interested in selling me one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bladevane

@Slim5hady Sure. Send me a PM with your address and I'll pop one in the post. Do you have a colour preference? I can do blue, red, whIte, black, orange, marble, grey, silver.


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> @Slim5hady Sure. Send me a PM with your address and I'll pop one in the post. Do you have a colour preference? I can do blue, red, whIte, black, orange, marble, grey, silver.


 Can I get in on this too? Name your price good sir


----------



## Myles

Bladevane said:


> Without reading every reply in detail let me add my input. I have 2 Sage Smart Grinder Pro machines which grind well but spill coffee over the brim of the portafilter so made this partial funnel which does the job brilliantly but does not impede automatic switch on of the grinder.
> 
> View attachment 45217


 Will you be putting this onto ebay to sell by order? I'd buy one today if you did 🙂


----------



## Bladevane

@alex13pand @Myles PM me with your address and your colour preference and I'll pop one in the post.


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> @alex13pand @Myles PM me with your address and your colour preference and I'll pop one in the post.


 All done Bladevane, thanks


----------



## Bladevane

Guys, After doing some research I find the Sage Barista Pro and Barista Express both use 54mm portafilter whereas my Double Boiler machine has a 58mm portafilter. I have therefore redesigned the partial funnel I made for my 58mm to fit a 54mm. Sorry @alex13p, @Myles and @Slim5hadybut the one I sent you might not fit your machines.


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> Guys, After doing some research I find the Sage Barista Pro and Barista Express both use 54mm portafilter whereas my Double Boiler machine has a 58mm portafilter. I have therefore redesigned the partial funnel I made for my 58mm to fit a 54mm. Sorry @alex13p, @Myles and @Slim5hadybut the one I sent you might not fit your machines.


 Good evening @Bladevane, I came online to say firstly, thank you for the delivery. It arrived today.

But yes, as you say, unfortunately it doesn't fit the basket as it's too big.

I can just about get it in if I squeeze the two open ends together gently but then it doesn't allow for the portafilter to sit on the grinder prongs as it hits a piece of the machine, stopping it going further back.

I think with some refinements to the ends (making them slanted) it would work great.

Is there a way I can help to perfect this design if you're interested ?

Thanks


----------



## Slim5hady

Thank you very much for making this, I received mine yesterday.

And sadly, as stated above, while I can squeeze it to fit in the portafilter, it doesn't fit into the grinder outlet. Tried to capture in photos attached so you can see.

The final shot is from underneath looking up so you can see clearance : gap.


----------



## alex13p

Slim5hady said:


> Thank you very much for making this, I received mine yesterday.
> 
> And sadly, as stated above, while I can squeeze it to fit in the portafilter, it doesn't fit into the grinder outlet. Tried to capture in photos attached so you can see.
> 
> The final shot is from underneath looking up so you can see clearance : gap.
> 
> View attachment 50860
> View attachment 50861
> View attachment 50862
> View attachment 50863
> View attachment 50864


 Good work, you beat me to it.


----------



## AshH357

Hi @Bladevane i was just wondering.. do you still have any of these funnels available?? Im new to the machine and new Coffee Forums. Im in desperate need of one and the ones the americans use are so expensive to get over here etc! I appreciate your time buddy


----------



## Bladevane

@AshH357 I have developed 2 models. 1 for the 54mm portafilter and one for the 58mm. My Sage DB has the 58mm version so I know it works on my Sage Grinder Pro. The 54mm version is rejigged from the 58mm and as I do not possess a Sage Express or Barista Pro rely on "customer" feedback. So far it seems I have failed to get dimensions correct for these 2 machines although with a bit of tweaking I am sure we could collectively come up with a funnel that fits and works.

I'm not a fan of those with skinny vertical legs as the legs break easily. I printed this one https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4306588 and one leg broke during removal of the printed support and the other was so weak I am sure it would let go after a couple of uses.

I am happy to modify my 54mm funnel. A critical dimension I am missing is the acceptable height of the funnel above the rim of the filter basket. Currently I have this set at 12mm, which I understand is too high. Please let me know what would be a desirable dimension and I will modify and ask one of you to try.


----------



## AshH357

ok I will try to help.. I'm trying to insert a picture but using my phone so I'm not entirely sure how to. I dont know precisely what you mean by the dimension you require.. is there any way you could show me with a picture? And I'm now thinking that a tape measure wont the easiest and most precise way of measuring this. Id imagine some sort of calipers would be better!


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> @AshH357 I have developed 2 models. 1 for the 54mm portafilter and one for the 58mm. My Sage DB has the 58mm version so I know it works on my Sage Grinder Pro. The 54mm version is rejigged from the 58mm and as I do not possess a Sage Express or Barista Pro rely on "customer" feedback. So far it seems I have failed to get dimensions correct for these 2 machines although with a bit of tweaking I am sure we could collectively come up with a funnel that fits and works.
> 
> I'm not a fan of those with skinny vertical legs as the legs break easily. I printed this one https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4306588 and one leg broke during removal of the printed support and the other was so weak I am sure it would let go after a couple of uses.
> 
> I am happy to modify my 54mm funnel. A critical dimension I am missing is the acceptable height of the funnel above the rim of the filter basket. Currently I have this set at 12mm, which I understand is too high. Please let me know what would be a desirable dimension and I will modify and ask one of you to try.
> 
> View attachment 50932


 This is looking better! Happy to test it if you need me to.

Great work Glyn


----------



## Bladevane

Guys, Here is the sketch of the funnel profile. Could one of you confirm (or make changes to) the critical dimensions such as height of funnel above basket and then I will go into print and send one out for customer testing. Thanks.


----------



## Myles

How can I buy the new version from you once you have it ready?


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> Guys, Here is the sketch of the funnel profile. Could one of you confirm (or make changes to) the critical dimensions such as height of funnel above basket and then I will go into print and send one out for customer testing. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 50973


 Apologies for the thick question but what am I looking at here? Is this a side profile of the funnel?


----------



## Bladevane

Alex, apologies. I've fallen into the trap that as an engineer I assume others understand what is in my head. The drawing is a cross section of the profile of the funnel if you were to look end on at the funnel. Look at it in conjunction with the previous photo and you will see the similarity between the section and the end of the funnel.


----------



## Bladevane

@Myleslet's get the design resolved to make sure it actually fits and works then we can discuss costs.


----------



## Slim5hady

@Bladevane have you seen this take on an alternative funnel for the BE? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4230656
pretty bulky but allows for tamping too...


----------



## AshH357

@Bladevanetry 11mm, or 10mm... your call. Without having it on my portafilter its hard to judge with a tape measure as Idon't know which point of contact on the 12mm version makes it not fit..


----------



## Bladevane

Slim5hady said:


> @Bladevane have you seen this take on an alternative funnel for the BE? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4230656
> pretty bulky but allows for tamping too...


 I had not seen that one. There are some positive comments from folks who have printed it and it seems to work so my suggestion is to go with it.


----------



## Myles

Slim5hady said:


> @Bladevane have you seen this take on an alternative funnel for the BE? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4230656
> pretty bulky but allows for tamping too...


 How do you buy that?


----------



## Bladevane

@MylesJust picked this up and will print one to see how it looks. Might send it to you for a trial.


----------



## HiddenCb

Recently got the sage grinder pro and also thought I was going mad losing so much of my grind to the machine.

I also liked the look of the Etsy product someone previously mentioned, but couldn't see if it fitted the grinder pro.

Will be keeping tabs on any developments!


----------



## Bladevane

@HiddenCbI use my own design of funnel which fits outside the basket and functions well on my Sage Grinder Pro. It keeps the coffee in the basket, allows auto switch on and you can tamp with it on the PF if required. I can manufacture one for you if you would like.


----------



## JCROW84

Bladevane said:


> I had not seen that one. There are some positive comments from folks who have printed it and it seems to work so my suggestion is to go with it.





Myles said:


> How do you buy that?


 Hi,

I've also been on the hunt for a funnel, has anyone tried the one on Ebay UK? It seems similar to the above design. I'd rather not pay for postage from the US and likely customs conversation.

Many Thanks


----------



## HiddenCb

Bladevane said:


> @HiddenCbI use my own design of funnel which fits outside the basket and functions well on my Sage Grinder Pro. It keeps the coffee in the basket, allows auto switch on and you can tamp with it on the PF if required. I can manufacture one for you if you would like.
> 
> View attachment 54416
> 
> 
> View attachment 54415


 This looks good, but the portafilters I have lock in at the 12, 4, and 8 positions, not 3 and 9. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Bladevane

@HiddenCbApologies, I was thinking you had a 58mm portafilter. The one on Thingiverse has good reviews from users. I can manufacture one for you if you would like.


----------



## Myles

Is this the one you're sending to me. As last time I have a Sage Barista Pro, not a full size filter so if this is for a for size filter, it also won't fit. Did you already send it?


----------



## HiddenCb

Bladevane said:


> @HiddenCbApologies, I was thinking you had a 58mm portafilter. The one on Thingiverse has good reviews from users. I can manufacture one for you if you would like.
> View attachment 54421
> 
> 
> View attachment 54422


 Looks worth a shot for sure! Send me some deets in a PM I can sort some compensation


----------



## dutchy101

Bladevane said:


> @HiddenCbApologies, I was thinking you had a 58mm portafilter. The one on Thingiverse has good reviews from users. I can manufacture one for you if you would like.
> View attachment 54421
> 
> 
> View attachment 54422


 @Bladevane Did you make this funnel for area 54m portafilter? I recently bought a 3D printed funnel for my SGP which was designed to fit in the cradle. It worked well at first but it sits on the basket in a groove and a small knock and it falls off which is a bit annoying - especially since I've now changed my grinder.

I'm coming to the conclusion that I either need a funnel that twists on and secures tightly or a magnetic dosing ring. I'm wondering if the plastic has possibly expanded a bit when I left it drying by my window after washing it and somehow the sun / heat coming through the window has expanded the funnel as it definitely feels looser than it did when I first got it a few weeks ago.

Are you selling these at all?


----------



## Coffeenoobster

Hi,

I'm ignorant of how to create a thingiverse design but have seen this on Etsy and was wondering if it was something that could be created.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/814215974/new-version-brevillesage-barista?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_uk_en_gb_c-home_and_living-kitchen_and_dining-cookware-cooking_utensils_and_gadgets&utm_custom1=_k_EAIaIQobChMIj4bN56Ls7wIViJiyCh35NgYkEAQYASABEgID3fD_BwE_k_&utm_content=go_325950288_47027052606_230144233880_pla-305102694227_t__814215974engb_138485367&utm_custom2=325950288&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj4bN56Ls7wIViJiyCh35NgYkEAQYASABEgID3fD_BwE


----------



## Bladevane

I personally do not like the design because of the 3 hooks underneath the filter lugs. These are tricky to get right on a 3D printer and will always be a point of weakness (in my opinion). I prefer the design illustrated above which has enclosed recesses into which the PF lugs engage.


----------



## SlightlyCaffinated

Coffeenoobster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm ignorant of how to create a thingiverse design but have seen this on Etsy and was wondering if it was something that could be created.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/814215974/new-version-brevillesage-barista?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_uk_en_gb_c-home_and_living-kitchen_and_dining-cookware-cooking_utensils_and_gadgets&utm_custom1=_k_EAIaIQobChMIj4bN56Ls7wIViJiyCh35NgYkEAQYASABEgID3fD_BwE_k_&utm_content=go_325950288_47027052606_230144233880_pla-305102694227_t__814215974engb_138485367&utm_custom2=325950288&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj4bN56Ls7wIViJiyCh35NgYkEAQYASABEgID3fD_BwE


 I got this one for my barista pro.

It works perfectly for me when grinding straight into the basket. It's also plenty high enough to WDT with no risk of mess.

As an added bonus, the top is actually the right fit for a 58mm dosing cup. I bought a solo grinder recently and thought I'd need a 54/53mm dosing cup instead of the one that came with the grinder. Turns out I don't, with this funnel fitted to the portafilter the 58mm dosing cup fits just inside the rim.

Most useful accessory I've bought, other than scales and a decent tamper.


----------



## Coffeenoobster

@SlightlyCaffinated
Thx for the response. Did you buy this through Etsy or was you able to get it through other sellers/printers. I tried to contact a few printers on eBay but no response.


----------



## SlightlyCaffinated

I bought it through Etsy


----------



## mrflash

@Bladevane I would like to purchase one, size 58. Please let me know if that is an option. Thank you.


----------



## Bladevane

@mrflash- Thanks for the enquiry. The one I designed only fits the 58mm PF and when used with a Sage Grinder Pro allows automatic switch on and through tamping. It also stops spillage over the side of the PF. The taller item shown and spoken about above only fits the 54mm PF. Purchase is certainly an option. I will PM you with details.


----------



## JRHH

Hi @Bladevane,

Just bought a Smart Grinder Pro to go with my Duo Temp Pro, and I love your half funnel design! So clever! Are you still printing them at all? Would love to get hold of one if possible!

Thanks,

James


----------



## Bladevane

James, I appreciate the compliment. I am still manufacturing these items and will PM you with details. Regards.


----------



## Ed1234

Hi, I've just seen this post and I am looking for a dosing funnel to fit my 'Sage The Dose Control Pro' grinder. Does anyone know of one that fits this grinder or one that could be made? Many thanks!


----------



## Bladevane

@Ed1234 I've just looked at the Sage brochure online and it looks very similar to my grinder in that it will fit the 54 mm and 58 mm basket. I can print a version of my filter funnel to fit either if you are interested. PM me for details if so.


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> @HiddenCbApologies, I was thinking you had a 58mm portafilter. The one on Thingiverse has good reviews from users. I can manufacture one for you if you would like.
> View attachment 54421
> 
> 
> View attachment 54422


 Just popping my head round the door to say hello and that this design you printed for me, @Bladevane, gets used daily and has dramatically improved the usability of my coffee machine. 🙏 Thank you!


----------



## Bladevane

Alex, Good to hear from you again, and also that the funnel is still going strong. I've printed a few more for various folks and feedback has been very positive. Regards, Glyn.


----------



## alex13p

Bladevane said:


> Alex, Good to hear from you again, and also that the funnel is still going strong. I've printed a few more for various folks and feedback has been very positive. Regards, Glyn.


 Great to hear you're still helping people find solutions and doing a fantastic job of it. I've been inspired to get my own 3D printer, shopping around for Ender machines now!


----------



## Bladevane

Alex, I've never had an Ender but I gather they can be a bit hit or miss on quality. I think if you are willing to understand and work with them they can be excellent printers. Price is good too. I have a Prusa i3Mk3S and a Caribou 320 i3Mk3S. Pleased with both. Glyn.


----------



## AshH357

Hi guys.. @Bladevane you seem to be the man to talk to. Without sounding like an idiot, what measurement do I need to work out what size portafilter I have? Internal measurement I assume? Im looking to grab one of the funnels also!


----------



## Bladevane

@AshH357You need to measure the inside diameter of the filter basket at the rim but essentially if your portafilter has 3 lugs it's 54 mm and if it has 2 it is 58 mm. I've added a photo of mine which is 58 mm. Regards.


----------



## Ed1234

@Bladevane Just want to say thank you for making these for me. The funnel sits perfectly and fits with my Sage grinder, meaning much less coffee spillage/wastage, also keeping the area nice and tidy! If anyone here is considering getting one, then I highly recommend! The half-funnel design is exactly what I needed to fit with my grinder.


----------



## Bladevane

Edward, Glowing praise indeed. Thank you so much for that and the recommendation.


----------



## Outnabout

Hi, new to the Baristra Pro forum. I was also looking for a solution to the dosing saga. I have just recently purchased a 54mm dosing cup which fits the Pro grinding cradle off Amazon Australia. I’m sure it would be available on other Amazon country sites.

*LEUOVE Dosing Cup 54mm Coffee Ground Weighing Espresso Coffee Mug Fits Breville Barista Express and 54mm Breville Portafilter, Aluminum Metal Silver*


----------

